# Injection/Infusions that run into next day



## dseidel (Sep 9, 2019)

I work as an ED Charge Analyst, coding ED Records for a hospital, facility based. We're having a discussion on how to bill for I/I's that run over midnight into the next day. Examples:

Problem #1:  Hydration 2324-0048

Problem #2:  Infusion 2305-0045  

Problem #3:  Hydration 2005-0625

Problem #4:  Normal Saline 2315-0115, Zofran 2345 & 0045

Thank you all for any help you can give us.


----------



## thomas7331 (Sep 9, 2019)

Our facility codes the date of service for a given code as the date that the particular infusion service was started.  If a subsequent infusion was started the following date but during the same encounter, we code the subsequent date that it was started for that line item, but still code as part of the same encounter, i.e. we would not assign a new initial service code since it is still part of the same encounter and service from the prior date.  As far as I know, we've had no problems with any of our payers accepting our coding this way.


----------



## kalodyashraf@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2020)

PATIENT INSERTED EPIDURAL TUNNELLED CATHETER AND 72 HOURS CONTINUOUS INFUSION GIVEN AFTER SURGERY OF LAPAROTOMY+BOWEL RESECTION. WHAT ARE THE CPTs?


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 2, 2020)

What codes are you looking at so far?


----------

